# F250 truck



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone on here have a new F-250 trucks say 2015-2016 how do you like them im thinking of switching over from chevy ?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

PLOWMAN45;2110609 said:


> Anyone on here have a new F-250 trucks say 2015-2016 how do you like them im thinking of switching over from chevy ?


I have a 2014 6.2 and I like it. When I ordered it, I got the xlt with the plow prep, I made sure I'd get the aux switches, as well as undercoating, spray in bed liner, and premium warranty. Things I'd add for next time, I'd get a lariat, probably a 350 for the rear springs, as well as triple care (which covers dents and scratches, nails in tires and things like that, as well as windshield cracks.
Overall it's a good truck, I've had two warranty issues with it (air bag sensor) as well as condensation in the clearance lights.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah this truck is new and has that stuff


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought a 15 F350 back in the fall. It replaced my 11 F350. Both are diesel. So far its been fine. I had issues with the dpf and def system on my last truck so I'm going to assume this one will act up eventually as well. I won't get a diesel pick up again, F550 is my next buy and pretty much will be a diesel though. That all said these trucks are mule's. I run a wideout and 2 yard spreader. If you need a 2 yard get a f350, but if not no need. I line ex'd the wheel wells of it too, its a good idea when its new. I actually really want to try a 6.2, never driven one. Heard lots of good things. Guy in my town has 3 F250 plow trucks and swears by them with the 6.2.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Bought a '16 F250 in the fall. Reg Cab, XLT, 6.2L to replace my 05 5.4. The 6.2L is a workhorse. Pushes my XLS around no problem at all. Had one warranty issue with a sticking brake. Also I do find the traction control to more of a hindrance than a help. Otherwise 12,000 K so far and all is great, very happy I bought it. Kinda wished I waited for the new body style in '17 but that's its own can of worms.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

do your trucks have a passkey system ?


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

The Ford is a mule and outworks a Chevy while plowing . Holding a 1000lb plow is nothing , in fact almost drives better with it on . But the Chevys driving is much better every other day of the year . My reg cab 6.7 with 38K miles went into a death wobble just last week on the highway and have gone from loving my Ford to thinking of going back to a Chevy before wearing out a set of tires . Fords are getting good money for trade in and the Chevys are highly discounted in these parts now , thinking of going that way .


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

potskie;2110813 said:


> Bought a '16 F250 in the fall. Reg Cab, XLT, 6.2L to replace my 05 5.4. The 6.2L is a workhorse. Pushes my XLS around no problem at all. Had one warranty issue with a sticking brake. Also I do find the traction control to more of a hindrance than a help. Otherwise 12,000 K so far and all is great, very happy I bought it. Kinda wished I waited for the new body style in '17 but that's its own can of worms.


You might already know this on the traction control. I just found out. Hold the button for 20-30 seconds and it will fully take it off. I found it allot nice to plow with it complety turned off.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Death wobble just means a front end part is a little worn. Worth getting rid of a truck and swapping brands because of a part?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

on our 2015 F350 diesel the death wobble went away when new tires were put on it. 
the old ones were just worn out after 49,000 miles and way too many plugs put in them.


----------



## jkrezdorn (Dec 18, 2015)

PLOWMAN45;2110609 said:


> Anyone on here have a new F-250 trucks say 2015-2016 how do you like them im thinking of switching over from chevy ?


I have been a Chevy guy since my first car a 1969 Camaro in 1977. In December I finally had to change. I have had an 04 2500 since new. Stupid things started going bad. As one example, why would GM not use better motors in gauge cluster? That had to be rebuilt at under 50,000 miles.

So far I love the F250. I plowed the last storm and it is much nicer than the Chevy. The plow mount used to bottom out on the Chevy. Have a heavier plow on the Ford and it does not bottom out.

I hope I still like it after the new car smell fads. ussmileyflag


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Ordered a 2015 quad-cab, 4x4 , shortbox XL 250 last spring . Plain work truck , no power anything . Plow package , upfitter switches , AC , steel wheels , painted bumpers , spray in box liner , clearance lights ,manual t-case and hubs , no carpet , 6.2 with 370 rear gears . After having diesel trucks since 1995 I really enjoy driving this truck . Only thing I miss is power , heated mirrors .


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Love my 15 f250, regular cab xl. with power mirrors, windows and locks. 1 year old with 20k on it with no issues so far. Truck is a real work horse and has done everything I have asked it to do.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

truckitup;2110852 said:


> You might already know this on the traction control. I just found out. Hold the button for 20-30 seconds and it will fully take it off. I found it allot nice to plow with it complety turned off.


It took me forever to figure that out. I didn't realise it had a traction control off mode and a stabilitrac mode off. Took it mudding and couldn't have any fun at all because of the stabilitrac lol.

It is way nicer to plow with it fully off. I can't stand when the truck cuts power while I'm pushing a blade full just because of a tiny bit of wheel slip for a split second.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I've got an 11 350 with the 6.2 and came from a 7.3 f250. 
I know its not a 15 f250 but it's pretty much the same truck. 
I love it and am very impressed with the 6.2. 
I run a 9'2 vxt and a 2yd vbx8000 and have honestly never felt it was under powered. 
I also tow 6-10k on a regular basis and have no complaints.
Oil change is 32 bucks, filled up for 55 bucks the other day. No need to go back to a diesel for me.
Also whenever I see a new chevy with a 9 foot vplow on it, it seems like the truck is too small.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

This was last week with about 1/2 yard of sand in the spreader. 3.73 gears. Sometimes I wish it had 4.30s but this has worked fine for me and avg 11 mpg loaded.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im still mulling it over


----------

